# Why I wouldn't want to be a Pro fisherman



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

(Humor)
Although the $$ probably gets pretty good once you're on the top like KVD and others, here are some reasons why I wouldn't want to be on top of the Pro circuit:

1) I don't like traveling long distances anymore
2) Staying in different motels every few days does not appeal to me
3) Lots of boats around me & watching while I'm fishing makes me crazy
4) I'd want to use my own boat on the final day of the Classic
5) and last but not least.......I don't photograph well 

Feel free to add to why you _would not_ want to be a pro.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

:-k hmmm, I guess everyone wants to be a pro


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

I would hate to leave my family all the time. It would be rough for the kids.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 24, 2007)

For me it would be cool for a couple weeks - but the traveling would get old fast. I'm also not very competitive, which would be a slight downfall. 8) 

On an episode of World's Greatest Fishing Show, they showed a quick shot of KVD's house in Kalamazoo, MI. It was massive. Looks like he does pretty well for himself.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 24, 2007)

Gas Prices for the boat!!! :shock: Also, you get sponsored and get lures for free, what satisfication comes from that??!! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 24, 2007)

The only downside I see to it is you got to be a company puppet, say what they want you to say, think what they want u to think and use/push their products even if you think its crap...


On a side note a reality tv show idea has been floating in my head for awhile called WHO WANTS TO BE A PRO FISHERMAN. Well take 5 newbie fishermen, train them up by the best pros, then the winner gets an insaine amount of cash, a sponcer and a years contract to fish in a pro circut What do yall think?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

Good replies guys! Having fame & fortune does have its negative sides it appears :wink: 




> On a side note a reality tv show idea has been floating in my head for awhile called WHO WANTS TO BE A PRO FISHERMAN. Well take 5 newbie fishermen, train them up by the best pros, then the winner gets an insaine amount of cash, a sponcer and a years contract to fish in a pro circut What do yall think?



Not a bad idea, BassAddict!


----------



## little anth (Nov 24, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Gas Prices for the boat!!! :shock: Also, you get sponsored and get lures for free, what satisfication comes from that??!! :wink:



gas is payed for for them


----------



## little anth (Nov 24, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> On a side note a reality tv show idea has been floating in my head for awhile called WHO WANTS TO BE A PRO FISHERMAN. Well take 5 newbie fishermen, train them up by the best pros, then the winner gets an insaine amount of cash, a sponcer and a years contract to fish in a pro circut What do yall think?



that would be cool


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> The only downside I see to it is you got to be a company puppet, say what they want you to say, think what they want u to think and use/push their products even if you think its crap...
> 
> 
> On a side note a reality tv show idea has been floating in my head for awhile called WHO WANTS TO BE A PRO FISHERMAN. Well take 5 newbie fishermen, train them up by the best pros, then the winner gets an insaine amount of cash, a sponcer and a years contract to fish in a pro circut What do yall think?



sign me up!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 24, 2007)

Where do I sign?????????????


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 24, 2007)

> Feel free to add to why you would not want to be a pro.


I can't catch fish. :?


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

lol that show would be a hit


----------



## redbug (Nov 27, 2007)

reason not to be a pro? 
I have no kids and my wife travels to all my tournaments with me now.
the 55k in entry fees would suck but I would hope to get a sponsor to cover that.
I have talked with several pros over the years and found that catching fish is not that important they make most of the money from doing fishing shows.
All that being said, the only drawback I can see would be getting you butt kicked by your girlfriend or wife:


Velvick alleged victim 11/24/2007






Several news outlets, including the Associated Press, are reporting that pro Byron Velvick is the likely victim of a domestic abuse case. Reportedly, his longtime companion Mary Delgado was arrested Wednesday morning for assaulting her fiancé. Her fiancé is presumed to be Velvick. 

The two met in front of a national audience on TVs The Bachelor, and fished together this year and last in the Bassmaster Elite Series – Velvick as a pro and Delgado as a co-angler. 

Sources quoting the arrest affidavit report that Delgado allegedly punched her fiancé and cut his upper lip. The same sources report Delgado was arrested in Florida's Pinellas County, charged with misdemeanor domestic battery, then released on her own recognizance, and that alcohol was a factor. 


Wayne


----------



## pbw (Nov 27, 2007)

Seen that in the news yesterday too.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 27, 2007)

I would love to be a pro, the travel, the life of fishing, I have fished the bfl with dreams of making it. I know people who fish both the Elite Series and FLW Tour. They love it, but their families travel with them so it makes it easier on them. I am competitive and a student of the sport I just think I would thrive at it, mind you I did not say win but thrive.

The money they make fishing is not their main income. Sponsorships and appearences are. 

If my family was healthy I would be going full force to be a Pro Angler. There are draw backs to everything, but not enough to stop me from following my dream. When I retire or everyone becomes healthy I will go for it full time.


----------



## little anth (Nov 27, 2007)

yea i would love it too


----------



## Nickk (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm a crappy long distance driver, I'd fall asleep behind the wheel or become addicted to a smokable rock form of coffee. :shock:  Hook me up with a good driving team-mate I'm money! Get me there and I'd stick 'em!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

Nickk said:


> smokable rock form of coffee.



LOL I think you might be on to something here Nickk


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > smokable rock form of coffee.



/quote]

Where can I get some?


----------



## Nickk (Nov 28, 2007)

That and rock-chocolate and I'll have the world!!!!!

muhhahahahahahahahaha :twisted: :shock: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

i had a hankering for a smokeable coffee flavored treat just after i read it in your post. Put that together with an aggressive marketing, and youll make billions in no time


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2007)

Yuck - do not try to smoke coffee beans - they clog the pipe.

Now coffee grind blunts are a whole 'nuther story 8)


----------



## Nickk (Nov 28, 2007)

esquired said:


> Now coffee grind blunts are a whole 'nuther story 8)



when are we going fishing?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

esquired said:


> Yuck - do not try to smoke coffee beans - they clog the pipe.



coffee beans arent ment to be smoked in a pipe........... you need to line em end to and roll em in some 1/2 ez-widers lol


----------

